# cold and white



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

If Leia's coat is anything like Javelin's I bet she wasn't wet down to the skin! 

Right now it is all of 13 deg F, up from an overnight low of 11. Since Javvy is nekkid and Lily has an HCC they are inside having poodle wrestling hour and I am hoping nobody gives themselves a concussion from crashing into the coffee table. Can I send them to you to play with Leia?


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Brrrrrrr - it looks cold. We're having the polar vortex cold weather too - thankfully we just have some frost on the grass. 

Leia looks so cute standing up to her knees in snow with the wind blowing her top knot. She doesn't seem too bothered by winter.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

That looks bitterly cold, not that Leia seems to mind.


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

We have been "cold" here in Norcal lately, with it getting down to 30 at night. 

Makes me feel silly complaining about that, seeing all that white stuff! Geez!

Leia doesn't seem fazed at all


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrr! Looks waaaay too cold for my thin blood! It 'looks' beautiful though, if one is peering at it through a big picture window with a nice fire burning in the fireplace LOL!
Now THAT I can manage...............................hahahaha!!!


----------



## 67x (Jul 3, 2015)

Lazy retort, my bad.

First off, it was -8f the morn I put up this entry, no big deal because the wind wasn't blowing.

Second, I'd take Lil and Javs for a walk in a heartbeat. There is no doubt in my mind that it would be a memorable experience.

Third, her name is Leila but that doesn't matter. She answers to many things and I call her munchkin and buckwheat more than not.

Fourth, thanks to all that indulge there efforts and more recent notables include the Christmas morning poodle of Australia, Molly poka dot, and well, others. Good stuff!

Snowing nicely at this moment and I look forward to the resultant. I never did get around to chopping Leila over Thanksgiving thus no need for an auxiliary poodle coat as of yet and thanks Catherine for sharing your example. I also hope your feeling more game as the days pass.


----------



## pudellvr (Dec 1, 2016)

Oh it's sooo cold here in SC! 68 degrees today. [emoji38] snow looks nice. I go to visit my sister in NE PA when I need a snow fix. However, it gets dark at noon there. I can't handle no ☀!
Beautiful poodle baby!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Oops my bad on misspelling Leila's name, and twice no less.

I just took all of Lily's jacket off yesterday. Since I wasn't allowed to pick her up for a week after my medical procedure and didn't really feel like standing all that long even if I had prevailed on someone else to put her on and take her off the table she got messy and it seemed kinder to just take her coat down and start over. She still has her long TK though.

Today it was warm enough that we got rain, not snow. And poodellvr it is just starting to be possible that one can notice a little bit longer light in the sky here.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Wow, brrrrr, looks so cold, but what great pictures!


----------



## 67x (Jul 3, 2015)




----------



## 67x (Jul 3, 2015)

I figured I'd prove that we've survived winter thus far. Lots of storms, lots of cold and its looking like the big one is about to fall. Poodle image from yesterdays walk and what it doesn't show is 10 degrees, wind, and falling snow. 










A couple weekends ago I capitalized on the relatively mild temps and went on my first excursion of the year. Image taken at elevation 4000 ft which might not sound impressive but I can prove it is. Above cloud sun down and the wind coming up over the alpine peak was absolutely hostile.










I like this place so much I went back the next day. No 360 long views on this day either but worth all the effort for what there was. 30 miles in, 30 out and forget seeing other people.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

It is always nice to see Javelin's sister and her adventures!


----------



## 67x (Jul 3, 2015)

Monday was a good day to bush whack Leila on account of it needed it and I believe we are out of the woods as far as extreme winter is concerned. My god I don't know how groomers can do it in a timely fashion. She is in what I would call a rough cut to which Ill pick away to completion as patients permits. The legs and feet are 'our' biggest challenge. No matter, Friday afternoons are good for a walk and this one didn't disappoint. Flat light phone pics, you get what you get and while there doesn't appear to be much snow on the ground it represents a layer cake of many winter precipitate events, like rings in a tree.


















Off topic I suppose, a couple winter pics from Maine..


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

I can't believe how you were able to catch Leila in nearly identical poses to your avatar! My favorite picture is the last one you posted with Leila's top knot forming a wild fountain of hair. It is adorable, resembling a Dr. Seuss character. She looks like she has a grand time, no matter what Mother Nature throws at her.


----------



## 67x (Jul 3, 2015)

Charmed I was disappointed with the last pic because my flash wouldn't function which would have brought out the devilish glowing eyes in addition to the freshly brushed top knot wild child look and while unorthodox in appearance it does seem to match her personality. She is a good sport in all conditions, loves to show off, and watching her mature in learning how to navigate the woods obstacles has been a real treat.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

These photos are beautiful. Winter is my fav season 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 67x (Jul 3, 2015)

Snow0160 I like winter too, and fall, and spring. Summers here are too hot/humid and the insect population goes off the scale. 

Did a little more trimming on the poodle and I'm leaning towards a carrot tail and perhaps a new hair do. I loved the long coat but its too much for our environment and proper maintenance is more effort than I can afford. Another notable is that we thought she was soft in the long hair, and was, but it does not compare to the warm silky feed back you get now. Pic is from yesterday afternoon.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

She looks great. I love her wild child head!


----------



## 67x (Jul 3, 2015)

Getting back into the swing with an old friend, that being a real camera. Enthusiastic redundancy is the theme of this lazy Sunday.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

I love the hair! That is awesome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 67x (Jul 3, 2015)

This concludes winter 16/17 for it is no longer white and cold is relevant. Still have bits of ice and snow on property and frosty mornings are the norm. I like Winter and I love Spring but,,I've picked 5 ticks off me already and Leila is on a 21 day lyme antibiotic. Yup, true story. The wasps were flying this last weekend, the owls have been full tilt squawking for weeks, geese, ducks, all that good stuff. The walking through the woods doesn't get much better because you can see through the forest and if your lucky you find things. Anyway, had a good walk tonight and Ill stay on topic with a typical diligent poodle image overexposed because black dogs make dark pictures in poor light.










Off topic image is a young beaver I first saw last night. The slow water is our property line and just to the left is where the stream becomes defined. I like these glorified rat creatures for many reasons.


----------



## 67x (Jul 3, 2015)

I aimed to retire the thread after the last entry but things change and this addition is better here than a fresh start mid thought.

I have no poodle image to share, just a story of sorts with the theme of wild life and prey drive. Leila has surprisingly minimal prey drive. Plaguing squirrel might get a minute of attention, same for birds in the trees. Deer don't seem to have much of an effect and the wild turkeys push the envelope in that she will charge if they run but not to the point of fruit cake dog lost in the woods. I consider all this a good thing. Strangely, if a single leave blows across the field she will chase, attack, let go, repeat repeatedly.

Since this last Monday her and I have been spectating our newest pal doing its job every night. Swimmy fuzzy thing in the water checking us out and Leila barely cared. Last night the little bugger took to the bank and when Leila noticed she physically jumped back startled and decided now was a good time to bark once every 5-7 seconds. Good learning for the both of us to which I worked to instill calm and caution for a bit, then moved on.

I took Leila on a couple good walks today then ditched her for an evening purpose. I little patients, a little effort, and a little reward..


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Your photos are beautiful 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Those photos are just wonderful, so cool to see a beaver. They are amazing creatures.

Your story about Leila's reaction to it is funny. One of Lily's generally favorite toys are these little "squirrels" from the hide a squirrel toy. They really look like chipmunks and are about the size of the real thing. A couple of years ago I was on Cape Cod with her and we were taking a walk when she spied a nearby chipmunk. She approached it and when she started to lean in to reach for it it gave her a grand scolding. Wow was she surprised! I have never seen her go so high and backwards at the same time before or since.

It is interesting to note your comment about her lowish prey drive. Javelin also seems not to be too wildly interested in chasing squirrels or cats and although I don't trust him alone with the chickens I can call him away from them pretty easily.


----------

